# العناصـر المعمـارية للمسـجد ( عناصـر العمـارة الإسـلامية )



## MODU (12 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين .. وبعد
حين شرعت فى تصميم أحد المساجد فى بداية حياتى العملية كمهندس معمارى أخذت أبحث عن مصادر
استقى منها معلوماتى وبعد فترة ممارسة طويلة وحين فكرت فى تأليف بعض الكتب المعمارية عن أسس التصميم المعمارى رأيت أن أبدأ بكتاب عن أسس التصميم المعمارى للمساجد
وفيما يلى بعضا منه وهو الجزء الخاص بالعناصـر المعمـارية للمسـجد ... نذكرها باختصار ثم نوالى بالشرح المفصل تباعاً

العناصـر المعمـارية للمسـجد

تميزت العمارة الإسلامية بعدة عناصر معمارية شكلت على مر العصور عدة طرز ميزتها عن أى عمارة أو طرز أخرى ، ولقد استخدم المسلمون هذه العناصر فى مبانيهم التى تنوعت ما بين المسجد والمدرسة والضريح والخانقاه والسبيل والخان والأسواق والحمامات والقصور وقد احتوت المساجد على كل هذه العناصر جميعها بل أن هناك من العناصرالمعمارية التى تستخدم فى المساجد
فقط دون غيرها من المبانى مثل المحراب والمنبر ... وفيما يلى نذك أهم تلك العناصر :

أولاً : العناصر الأساسـية
1- الصـحن
2- المحراب
3- المـنبر
4- الـرواق
5- العقـود
6- القبـاب
7- المـآذن
8- الأعمـدة

ثالثاً : العناصر الإضـافية
9- الشـرفات
10- المقرنصات
11- الكـرانيش
12- الجفـوت
13- الزخـرفة 
14- الأرابيسك - الخرط
15- البانوهات
16- الكـوابيل
17- المكاسـل
18- المدامـيك
19- الأسـفال
20- القنديايات
21- القـراميد
•	العناصر المعمارية الأساسية للمساجد
1- المنـبر: 

والمنبر في اللغة العربية هو : مرقاة متنقلة ذات درجات وله تعريفات أخرى في المراجع اللغوية تتفق وهذا المعنى وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب في المسلمين بمسجده الشريف وهو واقف عند أحد الجذوع التي تحمل السقف ومتكئ على عصا من خشب "الدوم" ولاحظ المسلمون أن هذا الموقف يشق على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويتعبه فاقترحوا عليه أن يتخذ شيئاً يجلس عليه ويستريح فوافقهم على ذلك وصنع له رجل يدعى (كلاب) كان في خدمة عمه العباس بن عبد المطلب منبراً من خشب الأثل يتألف من ثلاث درجات الأولى والثانية منه لصعوده والثالثة لجلوسه وارتفاعه ذراعان وثلاث أصابع وعرضه ذراع واحد وكان ذلك في السنة السابعة للهجرة 

وفي العقود القليلة التي تلت الهجرة النبوية وتكاثر أعداد المساجد في البلاد التي دخلت في دين الله كانت المساجد بلا منابر وكان الخطيب يقف مستنداً إلى عصا من الخشب تأسيا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وحين بنى والي مصر عمرو بن العاصر رضي الله عنه مسجده في الفسطاط بمصر أقام فيه منبراً ولكن الخليفة الثاني عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أمره بإزالته ففعل 
وأقدم منبر بعد منبر مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو المنبر الذي أقامه "قرة بن شريك" عام 132هـ في مسجد عمر بن العاصر 
وتوالت بعد ذلك إقامة المنابر في المساجد في مختلف ديار المسلمين وزيد في عدد درجاتها بسبب إتساع مساحة المساجد وكثرة عدد المصلين ولكي يتمكن المسلمون من رؤية الخطيب ويتمكن الخطيب من رؤيتهم 
وبات "المنبر" جزءاً أساسياً من مقومات المسجد الجامع وهو يصنع - في الأغلب - من الخشب وأبدع الفنانون المسلمون في نقش المنابر وزخرفتها واستخدمت الأخشاب الثمينة في صنعها
2- المحــراب 

وردت كلمة "المحراب" في القرآن الكريم أربع مرات ووردت كلمة "المحاريب" مرة واحدة وكلمة "المحراب" كلمة عربية قديمة وردت في معاجم اللغة في مادة "حرب" ومن معانيها :صدر المجلس ومنه محراب المسجد والمحراب أيضا الغرفة ومنه قوله تعالى " فخرج على قومه من المحراب" قيل من المسجد وكان ورودها في كتاب الله بمدلولاتها القديمة حيث تعني كلمة محراب "الغرفة العالية أو المستقلة أو أفضل مكان في القصر أو البيت ، وقد تعارف العلماء على إطلاق كلمة "المحراب" على جدار القبلة وقد استعمل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الحربة في تحديد اتجاه القبلة أثناء الصلاة في الفضاء ولم تعرف الكلمة بمعناها المعروف اليوم إلا بعد أن انتشر الإسلام مشرقاً ومغرباً وباتت هناك حاجة ملحة لتحديد اتجاه القبلة التي أمر الله تعالى عباده بالاتجاه إليها في صلواتهم، ويروى في هذا الشأن أنه عندما أعاد والي المدينة المنورة عمر بن عبد العزيز بناء المسجد النبوي الشريف دعا علماء المدينة ورجالاتها لتحديد مكان القبلة في البنيان الجديد قائلاً : تعالوا أحضروا بنيان قبلتكم لا تقولوا غير عمر قبلتنا، وحين بنى عمرو بن العاص مسجده الذي سماه مسجد الفتح في الفسطاط "القاهرة القديمة" شارك ثمانون رجلاً من صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في تحديد مكان القبلة. 

بعد أن أصبح المحراب جزءاً أساسياً في عمران المساجد استقر معنى كلمة "المحراب" على أنها تجويف في جدار المسجد باتجاه الكعبة المشرفة وتلاشى استعمال الكلمة في غير هذا المعنى عدا ما ورد في القرآن الكريم بطبيعة الحال ولا يعرف بالتحديد من كان أول من أوجد المحراب في المسجد فهناك أقوال تنسب ذلك إلى الخليفة الثالث عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه وأخرى تنسبه إلى الخليفة الأموي معاوية بن أبى سفيان رضي الله عنه وهناك أقوال تنسبه إلى آخرين وقد يفسر تعدد الروايات هذا بأن كلمة "المحراب" استخدمت - كما أشرنا بمعان عديدة مما لا يمكن معه التأكد ما إذا كان المقصود هو "المحراب" كما هو معروف اليوم أو أن المقصود شيء آخر،على أن تحديد القبلة كان أول - وأهم - ما وجه بناة المساجد إليه في مختلف الأقطار التي دخلت في الإسلام، وكان بناة المساجد أولئك يكتفون بوضع علامة على الجدار المتجه نحو القبلة أو بدهان جزء من الجدار بلون مميز أو بوضع بلاطة بدلا من ذلك وبذلك يقف الإمام إزاء الجدار ويؤدي الصلاة ، أما تجويف مكان المحراب في الجدار المتجه نحو القبلة فأغلب الظن أن أول من نفذه هو والي المدينة المنورة عمر بن عبد العزيز عندما أعاد بناء المسجد النبوي الشريف في خلافة الوليد بن عبدالملك وقد استأثر "المحراب" باهتمام بناة المساجد من الخلفاء والملوك والسلاطين والأمراء والولاة في سياق عمارة المساجد حتى اشتهرت محاريب معينة في التراث المعماري الإسلامي تنسب إلى من أنشأها أو أنشئت في عهودهم . 
ومرفق ملف بالصور

مهندس استشارى - محمود الحلوانى - القاهرة


----------



## مراد الدرديرى (12 يناير 2009)

الف شكر مهندس محمود 
اختصارات الكيبورد لاتوكاد 2007
الرابط هنا
AutoCad 2007 Keyboard Shortcuts


----------



## سمر الكيالي (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جهود مباركة----الله يعطيك العافية معلومات قيمة


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (25 يناير 2009)

معلومات جدا جميله وقيمه وشكرا


----------



## السديسي (17 أبريل 2009)

معلومات قيمة والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## cheriffo (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة ، جزاك الله خيرا 
المهندس شريف - تونس 
الهاتف: 0021698620426
المايل: [email protected]


----------



## يزن العرابي (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## alassyte (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*​


----------



## عزيزي عبد الكريم (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.................


----------



## طموح معماري (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير على ما افدتنا به


----------



## northbird (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## آلاء. (23 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لك


----------

